# الاقسام المريخية > إستديو المنبر - نتائج ومباريات الزعيم - تقارير حصرية مصورة >  >  عـــــــــــــــــــــاجل(2) من مكاتب الاتحاد المحلي(حصري اون لاين)

## africanu

*%




%




%


قام نادي المريخ في هذه اللحظات بواسطة مصطفي توفيق بسحب اورنيك تسجيل من

مكاتب الأتحاد المحلي...

هناك احتمالان 

1- اخلاء خانة رمزي صالح وتسجيل احمد الباشا(حالة وصول فاكس من نادي النصر الليبي)

2- اخلاء خانة رمزي صالح وتصعيد حارس السنية مصطفي جعفر
*

----------


## Azmi shosh

*يمكن الفي بالي
*

----------


## مرهف

*تقريباً حيكون الدافي
مشكور الغالي علاء
ربنا يديك الفي مرادك
...

*

----------


## مرهف

*الذين يشاهدون محتوى الموضوع الآن : 3 ( الأعضاء 3 والزوار 0)     ‏مرهف, ‏القطانى*, ‏ود البراحة
ياصاحبي قول حاجه عليك الله
صمتك طال كفايه دلال
شغلت شمبات كلها لغاية الفكي هاشم
...

*

----------


## hass6666

*إنشاء الله يكون هو

ياااا رب
*

----------


## africanu

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرهف
					

تقريباً حيكون الدافي
مشكور الغالي علاء
ربنا يديك الفي مرادك
...



الدافي موضوعوا خلص من زمان ياحبيب
*

----------


## Jamal Balal

*الدافىء خانتو قاااااعده حبيبنا مرهف ... دى خانه تانية فى حال شطب رمزى ...

تشكر الرائع افريكانو
*

----------


## wd el7aj

*اها ورييييينا الجديد
                        	*

----------


## معتز المكى

*الذين يشاهدون محتوى الموضوع الآن : 8 ( الأعضاء 8 والزوار 0)  
‏معتز المكى, ‏محمد سالم, ‏المكاجر, ‏hass6666, ‏جمال بلل, ‏viva 2020, ‏ود البراحة  



زكرتونى يوم الوقفة
ثبتو ما ثبتو
ثبتو
ما ثبتو



ود البراحة
تعال لى بالجمبـــــة
شارعنا كلو يساهر ...؟؟؟
*

----------


## midris3

*تصعيد ليه هو تم السن




الباااااااااااااااااشا بس 
وينبرشو برشا بعد كدي
افركانو .. هاك سلام نت بيت الكلاوي الجواني العندي :8lb:
                        	*

----------


## ابو راما

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة azmi shosh
					

يمكن الفي بالي



 :1 (1):
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*مالو الدافي كمان يا شباب ؟؟؟
مرهف الحاصل شنو؟؟
*

----------


## معتز المكى

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة wd el7aj
					

اها ورييييينا الجديد




:3_3_7[1]::3_3_7[1]:

شفقه شديدة
*

----------


## viva 2020

*ان شاء الله يكون الباشا
                        	*

----------


## Azmi shosh

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابو راما
					

:1 (1):



 ابو راااااااااماااااا هههههههههههههههههههههههه والله ضحكتني
*

----------


## الغسينابي

*مشكووووور افريكان الا رمزي
                        	*

----------


## khaled elamin

*مشكووور
يا افريكانو الدافي تسجيلو متين
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*خانة مرابط سوو فيها شنو ياجماعه
خلاص رجع بلده وللا الامور فيها كلام تاني
*

----------

